# Looking for 40 & up horse enthusiasts



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Tracey!  Aww cute horse! 
There are a lot of different ages on here, so I'm sure you'll fit in just fine!
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider

hi there 
there are a few people around your age on here  but as pop said we have all ages here 

welcome to the forum. your horse looks lovely


----------



## wildhorsemoon

*Thank you !*

Thank you so much for your warm welcome. There seems to be many nice, warm people here - of all ages ! Looking forward to being here.

Tracey


----------



## meggymoo

Hi Tracey, welcome to the Horseforum. I'm not in my forties, but only anothe 5 and a bit years to go. :wink: 

Poptart and Jazzy are right, we have members of all ages on the forum. Glad to have you with us! :wink:


----------



## Joshie

Hi there!

I'm new here. I'd never call myself older but I'm in my mid-40s. We just got our first horse. Rather, my daughter got her first horse. She's ten and is as horse crazy as I was at her age.


----------



## wildhorsemoon

*Hi everyone!*

Hi to everyone, thanks so much for the replies. It is really nice to meet all of you. I will enjoy talking everyone, I know I'm almost 50, but don't worry, I haven't grown up, so I can relate to all of you. I was just curious to see if it was mostly younger horse crazy girls, or older horse crazy girls here !


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Hi Tracey and welcome to the forum! I'm 30 years behind ya, but like everyone said, we have all ages here. Have fun posting!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Old fart here! And a newbie also. Welcome.


----------



## NorthernMama

Count me in the Over 40 Bunch! Welcome. Nice to see a more descriptive subject line! Why not try the search function and find the thread (I think in "General") that asks us how old we are. There was a poll. Unfortunately, we old folks are a very small minority :wink:


----------



## wildhorsemoon

*Dash Away All*

DashAwayall, I LOVE your avatar, too, too cute !!

Thanks everyone for saying hello! I' ll try to find that thread. I feel like I am in the right place, nice people, warm welcomes.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

another oldie here-welcome welcome i am 54 and lease a Percheron X 6 year old gelding-beloved Sonny.
isnt it great to be older and still have the passion for the horse? i am having more fun now than i ever did before, nice picture tell us more?????


----------



## jerseypacer

Another old timer checking in......Im 52 and have 2 Standardbreds. Im also new here.


----------



## wildhorsemoon

*Hi !*

Hi Jerseypacer, & Kirsti, thanks for the hello. I really appreciate the replies. 
Should we start a conversation in the general topics to give more info on each other ? I really enjoy others and their horses, my family isn't horsey and I don't belong to any clubs anymore so all of my horsey friends are online anyway ! Would love to hear your stories !


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

you already got mine =pm=again for new guys/girls
54 yr old lady, single (old as dirt heheh) i ride english pleasure-Sonny =buckskin =Percheron X 6 yr gelding=the keg with legs-adore him completely! i am going to my first show in sept-am trying really hard to be the best that i can be! i live with the furry bunch-2 dogs and a cat-have spent many years rescuing German Shepherds that cannot be placed with families due to abuse and or aggression-they get over it and go to a family or they live their life out with me.I manage residential properties and have 300 plus tenants and lots of stress-hence living with animals. back to the horses =i come from a long line of superb horsemen and women-the gene passed me but i got the love, respect and the desire. My grandmother was killed eventing (stepplechasing in the late 40's when women were not recognized as "riders" my oldest brother was a polo player for many years in Europe and did some jumping-which i have never tried! He is gorgeous in the saddle. I have a lot to live up to in this show and am very nervous
. This forum is friendly, informative and sometimes very funny it mostly brightens my day!!!!!


----------



## giddyupgo

Hi and welcome to the group, over 50 here lol.


----------



## lgrides

Hi! I'll be 59 in Dec. Got my 1st horse 18 yrs ago. Got my husband into it really good 6 yrs ago that he found his own horse. Up till then he rode one of 3 that he got me. He's 64. Then my sisterinlaw & her hubby got into it (55 & 53) and a friend(64) joined and now we ride,camp together. It's turned into a retirement activity. We ride gaited and have seen some beautiful country that we would never have seen otherways.
We've got 3 horses now, one for my son or the grands should they ride. 
I like the forums as you never stop learning new things with horses.


----------



## firefly

hello from canada..... I'm 56 and have had my horse Buddy for 11 years... he is my first .. and I love him to death... my best friend... I've been looking for a place to chat for awhile now.... see you soon....


----------



## Vidaloco

Welcome Tracy  

Wow there are more of us here than I thought. I'm 50 for another couple of months. 
Like many others rode as a youngster, quit, started up again when I got old and fearless :lol: 
My husband and I both ride (western/trail), nothing competitive just enjoy sight seeing by horseback. 
We love Lake Carl Blackwell near Stillwater Oklahoma. Are you anywhere near there?


----------



## wildhorsemoon

*giddyupgo*

Thanks & nice to meet you !


----------



## Dave

*over 40*

well hello i as well am well over 40 but dont think i am most days im 60 and my wife and i have 12 horses as of today and ride each and every day , I didnt think there were that many old youngsters on here but im truely surprised and happy that there are more of us coming to the forum ive been a member around a year and for the most part have truely enjoyed it . all the information and help a person can get is here and its very good information to . so welcome and come join in any time glad to know you all 
Dave mizfit craze mustangs


----------

